# مراحل تصنيع الطوب



## hesham_tornado (10 يوليو 2009)

المراحل التي تمر بها صناعة الطوب :

1- مرحلة استخراج ومعالجة المواد الأولية :

أ- يتم استخراج الطين المستخدم في صناعة الطوب الأحمر والقرميد من وادي العاقول بالمدينة المنورة بجوار المصنع, حيث يتم تجميعة بساحات كبيرة ويضاف الية نسبة من الرمل الناعم ثم يخلط المزيج خلطا جيدا حتي يصبح متجانسا.


ب- يدفع الخليط الى أحواض كبيرة, حيث يضاف الية نسبة معينة من الماء ويترك هذا الخليط لمدة تتراوح من 3 الى 10 ايام, وتسمى هذة العملية بعملية التخمير. 

ج- يتم تغذية المواد الأولية بعد التخمير عبر صندوق التغذية الى الكسارة, حيث يتم تكسير وطحن المواد الأولية الى أحجام صغيرة يصل حجمها الى أقل من 1 ملمتر, ثم تنقل المواد المطحونة الى مطحنة التنعيم والترطيب, ثم يدفع الخليط بواسطة سيور متحركة الى المطحنة النهائة حيث يتم طحن هذة المواد الى درجة يصبح فيها الخليط مسحوق ناعم. 


2- مرحلة تشكيل الطوب والقرميد:

يتم دفع الخليط الى مكبس التشكيل وفقاً للقالب المطلوب و يتم قطع و تقسيم عامود الطوب و القرميد الى المقاسات المطلوبة، و يتم حفظ الطوب و القرميد في عربات مقسمة تمهيداً لنقله الى المجففات.


3- مرحلة التجفيف :

تنقل العربات المحملة بالطوب و القرميد الى داخل المجففات حيث يتم تعريضها الى هواء ساخن بشكل تدريجي و تسنغرق هذه العملية ثلاث ايام، يخرج بعدها الطوب و القرميد و قد جف تماماً.

4- مرحلة الحرق :

بعد خروج الطوب و القرميد من المجففات، يتم تحميله على عربات الافران و يتم الحرق التدريجي و المباشر بواسطة الديزل حيث تصل درجات الحرارة داخل الافران الى 900 درجة مئوية و تستغرق هذه العملية ثمانية و اربعون ساعة متواصله، يخرج بعدها الطوب و القرميد و قد اكتسب اللون الاحمر الناتج عن العديد من التفاعلات الكيمائية لمادة الطين.


5- مرحلة التغليف :

بعد نهاية عملية الحرق يتم ترحيل الطوب و القرميد الى عنابر التبريد ثم التغليف الألي و التخزين بالمستودعات استعداداً لشحنه و تحميله في سيارات الشحن لنقله الى المواقع و المشاريع.


مزايا استخدام الطوب الطيني :


1- خفيف الوزن: 

اوزانه تقل بنسب 40-55% عن مواد البناء الاخرى مما يخفف الاحمال على الاساسات الخرسانية للبناء.


2- عازل للحرارة: 

يتكون من مواد فخارية عازلة للحرارة اكثر من اي مواد اخرى مما يؤدي الى توفير 40% من الطاقة الكهربائية.


3- تحمل الضغوط العالية: 

يتحمل ضغوط عالية تعادل ثلاثة اضعاف مواد البناء الاخرى، يتم استعماله لبناء الجدران الحاملة دون اعمدة.


4- مقاومة الحرائق: 

يتم حرقه في افران حرارتها تزيد عن 1000 درجة مئوية مما يكسبة مناعة ضد الحرائق و الحد من انتشارها في المباني و المنشأت.


5- يقاوم تسرب الرطوبة: 

يتمتع بنسبة امتصاص ماء منخفضة لا تزيد عن 12% مما يمنع تسرب الرطوبة.


6- عازل للصوت: 

يتميز بنسبة عالية لامتصاص الصوت.


7- سهولة العمل: 

يساعد على سهولة البناء و التمديدات الكهربائية و السباكة لخفة وزنه و لوجود الفراغات.


8- قلة تكاليف الصيانة: 

خالي من الاملاح مما يزيد من عمره ، يمنع تآكله و يحافظ على لونه و شكله و لا يحتاج الى صيانة.


أنواع الطوب الأحمر الشائع تصنيعه 

1- الطوب المفرغ : وهو المستخدم في الحوائط الفاصله الداخليه .. أو للجدران الخارجيه في المباني الهيكليه ( التي يبنى هيكلها قبل جدرانها ) وتتراوح قوة تحملها بين 25 - 75 كيلوجرام / السنتمتر المربع



2- الطوب الحامل : وهو الطوب المستخدم في نظام الحوائط الحامله نظرا لقوة تحمله الكبيره
حيث تتراوح بين 120 - 250 كيلوجرام / السنتمتر المربع

hesho


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## اسماعيل حيدر (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا ياهشام


----------



## wail alshaikh (11 يناير 2010)

مع فايق شكري واحترامي ياباشا بالجد كنت محتاج للموضوع بشدة
استفسار : هل يتم اضافة اي مواد أخري مع الماء في عملية التخمير .


----------



## karim1992 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو افادتى بأى معلومات عن صناعة الطوب بجميع انواعة , و شكرا


----------



## ابوسهم (5 يوليو 2011)

سلام ارجو افادتي عن تكاليف تاسيس مصنع كهذا وشكرا


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

